# Cross process, C41 as black and white



## Tballphoto (Mar 9, 2021)

I have been seeing it is a common gimmick to try, but the strange color shades do make the negative, and color scans look like poorly stored photos from 1978.  But scans as black and white seem to be relatively decent, perhaps better then tri x at times. 

What im wondering is, how much impact does the developer have? And what are the right developers for this process.  D76 and Rodinal seem to be the most common, but im curious on the "environmentally safe" developers


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 9, 2021)

This would take experimenting. My first experiment would be Rodinal 1:100 and semi stand for 1 hour. I would take advantage of experiment and shoot a test roll. I would journal each frame. For example. Fujifilm Superia Xtra 400. Camera on a tripod. Same subject for entire roll. Shoot 9 frames at ISO 100, 9 @ ISO 200, 9 @ 400, and 9 @800.

Pre soak the film in water at 20° c for a minute, pour out

Rodinal 1:100 at 20° for 1 hour. Agitate for 30 seconds initially tap... at 30 minute mark 1 full inversion, tap...

Stop bath for 1 minute. Plain water is fine if you don't have stop bath. Slow inversions for the whole minute.

Fix for 5 minutes with fresh fixer or test the cut leader to see how long it takes to clear. Agitate intial 30 seconds, 10 seconds every minute.

Wash for 15 minutes

Final wash in photo flow or dish soap (1 drop is all that is needed.

Hang roll to dry.

Scan and inspect while referring to your journal. Look at the exposure, what differences do you see between the 4 ISO'S ?

Personally, I do not see why anyone would intentionally do this (C41 color in BW chemicals). It may be a fun experiment however.

As far as environmental stuff, XTOL would probably work but at what time? Again, why would someone do this. Coffee developer would work but at what time? Hence why I would be inclined to stand develop.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 9, 2021)

I have and would never process C-41 film in BW but found this info if you want to try it.......

Processing C41 colour film in black & white chemistry


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 9, 2021)

webestang64 said:


> I have and would never process C-41 film in BW but found this info if you want to try it.......
> 
> Processing C41 colour film in black & white chemistry



Good idea using the XP times


----------



## Tballphoto (Mar 9, 2021)

half my problem is that.... 

i havent been able to find a company via mail that has the ability to PROCESS C41 color film properly at less then 15$ a roll and mandatory 5$ for a set of double prints. 

Im not inclined to do my own c41 development, to much involved in it. And the results i have been seeing are not that bad online.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 9, 2021)

Tballphoto said:


> half my problem is that....
> 
> i havent been able to find a company via mail that has the ability to PROCESS C41 color film properly at less then 15$ a roll and mandatory 5$ for a set of double prints.
> 
> Im not inclined to do my own c41 development, to much involved in it. And the results i have been seeing are not that bad online.





FYI.....
At my lab here in St. Louis we use a control strip monitored C-41 processor. It is the best way for perfection.

Cost.....

Dev and scan (CD or Dropbox or to your USB) for $10.95 per roll.

Dev and prints are $6.00 to develop, 36 cents each first set 4x6, 18 cents for second set. We only charge for what negatives we can print.


----------



## Tballphoto (Mar 9, 2021)

webestang64 said:


> Tballphoto said:
> 
> 
> > half my problem is that....
> ...



have a website to follow the road to?

If i send 6 rolls of color film taken on 3 different cameras,  to a single mail order lab, and EACH roll comes back and when scanned, half of each frame is lighter then the other, what do you assume has happened?
something in development, or something wrong with the scanner?


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 10, 2021)

Sounds odd that it happened to all 3 cameras. If the half and half is in all the negs maybe development but if the negs look fine and the scans have the half and half then scanner.

I work here...... www.schillers.com


----------



## Tballphoto (Mar 10, 2021)

webestang64 said:


> Sounds odd that it happened to all 3 cameras. If the half and half is in all the negs maybe development but if the negs look fine and the scans have the half and half then scanner.
> 
> I work here...... www.schillers.com


if i read the website right, you only do 24 exposure rolls?


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Tballphoto said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds odd that it happened to all 3 cameras. If the half and half is in all the negs maybe development but if the negs look fine and the scans have the half and half then scanner.
> ...




Sorry, I forgot the web site is not updated.
$10.95 gets you 2000 res scans from 35mm 24exp, 36exp or a 120 roll. 

We use a Noritsu 1800 series scanner..... Noritsu Film Scanner - Noritsu by Mümken Sales


----------

